
Photographers Capture Mysterious, Beautiful Patterns in Sand - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/sand-patterns-gallery/
======
wallflower
See also Sand Artist Joe Castillo

[http://thegrablegroup.com/entertainment/sandstory-ted-
active...](http://thegrablegroup.com/entertainment/sandstory-ted-
active-2011-by-sand-artist-joe-castillo/)

